# General Topics > Food, Feeders, Live, Frozen, Culturing, etc >  Tiny tiny white bugs, not springtails.

## Gail

There are these idybidy tiny white bugs, looks like white dust in with my red runners, and outside the container. You can't tell they are moving unless you look real close and then you see movement. Are these a concern? Do I need to sterilize my roach containers?

----------


## Lynn

> There are these idybidy tiny white bugs, looks like white dust in with my red runners, and outside the container. You can't tell they are moving unless you look real close and then you see movement. Are these a concern? Do I need to sterilize my roach containers?


Hi Gail,
I had this same problem in and on the lid of a cricket bin recently. What a mess! It definetly originated in the bin!
http://www.frogforum.net/food-feeder...ins-oh-my.html
Lynn

----------


## Gail

I'm thinking they might be grain mites which really aren't a problem, they survive in moist areas.  So I guess if I strip down the roach container, clean and dry it out they will die off.  I wonder if mite off will kill off the mites and leave the roaches unharmed.....hmmm.  I also checked out your thread, thanks Lynn

----------


## Lynn

I think mine were grain as well. I dumped all the bins. I really , really cleaned the enclosures. I actually got rid of ALL of them. 
Thank goodness.

----------


## arielgasca420

they wont bother you if you dont bother them. they decompose organic matter and reproduce. thats pretty much their main purpose in life.

----------


## Lynn

> they wont bother you if you dont bother them. they decompose organic matter and reproduce. thats pretty much their main purpose in life.


They are yuckie !!!! I had millions!
The little buggers are   :AR15:  GONE!!!

----------

